

Public Diaspora Seed is up, but buggy. - Rhapso
http://openspora.com/

======
cryptoz
There's absolutely no description anywhere on those pages about what it is. I
happen to know what Diaspora is, but if this link gets passed around outside
of this community people will be confused and immediately form a negative
opinion of the service.

At least put up a "What is Diaspora?" link to their homepage or Wikipedia or
something...

~~~
patio11
_people will be confused and immediately form a negative opinion of the
service._

Trust me, if they understood it was supposed to be the privacy-aware Facebook
alternative and started using it, they would have a _much more negative_
impression within, oh, I give it less than 48 hours.

~~~
steveklabnik
For whoever downvoted Patrick, he's referring to the gaping security holes
that are in this release. Nobody should be running publicly accessible seeds
yet unless they want their boxen to get pwnt.

------
twymer
The page should also mention that this software is pre-alpha release. Even on
HN people are freaking out about things not working properly, sucks that this
is already giving people bad feelings.

------
joshfinnie
This just linked to a password protected page. Am I missing something? Maybe
not ready for the influx of HN readers?

~~~
steveklabnik
This is what the index page of a diaspora install looks like.

------
crad
Is this an official site of the project or someone just running their code on
a new domain? The DNS registration doesn't even come close to the
joindiaspora.com domain. Seems there's at least a few sites like this:

<http://trydiaspora.com> <http://openspora.com>

Any others?

~~~
Goronmon
AFAIK, this has nothing to do with the diaspora team, it's just random people
tossing up public instances.

------
JarekS2
Is there a way to remove my account from Diaspora?

~~~
jlgbecom
As far as I can tell, there isn't even an admin interface for administrators
to remove your account from Diaspora.

------
pauldino
Need a friend? pauldino@openspora.com

~~~
Rhapso
<http://openspora.com/people/>

is a really usefull page. I am Meno@openspora.com.

~~~
Qz
I went there and got:

    
    
      Please, stop that.
    
      We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look at it shortly.
    

Does not bode well.

~~~
Rhapso
I think I broke it by posting it here. Still works for me whilst logged in.

~~~
Torn
Site completely unresponsive now. Oops.

<title>We're sorry, but something went wrong (500)</title> ... <h1>Please,
stop that.</h1> <p>We've been notified about this issue and we'll take a look
at it shortly.</p>

~~~
Rhapso
this merits the age old question: Is the server too light? or is the code too
heavy?

